

Popcorn Time DMCA takedown of code hosted on github - smnplk
https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app

======
meric
The DMCA notice is dated to July of last year.

~~~
junto
Previous (lengthy) discussion from 7 months ago is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8450145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8450145)

------
jszymborski
Time to move to a GitLab repository hosted on server you've bought with
bitcoin.

------
VierScar
What? Is this DMCA takedown a claim that someone owns the copywrite of the
Popcorn Time code? Surely if people hosted something that broke copywrite
regulations (potentially a torrent app or pirate bay source code), they cannot
take it down right?

~~~
Rockslide
No, this takedown clearly states the claim that the mentioned projects
infringe their rights by making copyrighted material (illegally) available to
others.

 _Attached as Exhibit A is a series of screenshots taken from within the
applications of each Project that includes images of copyrighted works
available through the Projects._

and

 _The Projects blatantly infringe the MPAA Member Studios’ copyrights and
countless other copyrights. Indeed, copyright infringement is so prevalent
within the Projects that infringement plainly is their predominant use and
purpose._

However, I too am surprised that this is enough to get a repository taken
down, since the infringement obviously is not in the contents of the
repository itself, but rather occurs solely when building and executing them.
But then again, I hardly know anything about U.S. law...

~~~
wodenokoto
They are citing a case against Grokster as a source for the second quote.
Moreover they are asking for the repository to be taken down due to DMCA
infringement OR breach of terms of service.

------
breakingcups
Wouldn't using the screenshots be fair use?

